# Lathe which one to buy??



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

Which lathe would you prefer?
My concerns are with the Machine and not so much with the included tooling.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-19-Bench-Lathe/G4000

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=328-1929&PMPXNO=25222621

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=308-0338&PMPXNO=12042158&PARTPG=INLMK32


Thanks for your Help!!!


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would be partial to the Grizzly because I own the G0516. However they all look like a great lathe for the cost and what they come with. I have had zero problems with my Grizzly lathe other than they do not sell a collet chuck that fits the G0516 and have not found one that would fit the lathe. I was told by LMS that it is an awkward mounting style. 

But, the guys on this forum have been metalworking a LOT longer than I have and may have a better answer than "I own a Grizzly". Good luck choosing a lathe...it's very exiting when it finally arrives at your door step!

Chris


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jeff02,
Here's more to think about. Looks very similar and probably made by the same China Co.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=45861
Take the accessories into consideration. This only comes with a 3 jaw and some centers

I have the Grizzy 10x22 and love it!

Tony


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

Would the  Spindle Thread  be a concern?

GRIZZLY 39mx4m
JET	1-1/2 - 8


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

cobra428  said:
			
		

> Jeff02,
> Here's more to think about. Looks very similar and probably made by the same China Co.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=45861
> ...



Man thats a BIG price difference, would it be worth it? Or would it be better to go with some one who has a Reputable Customer service?


----------



## Bernd (Mar 19, 2010)

Jeff02  said:
			
		

> Man thats a BIG price difference, would it be worth it? Or would it be better to go with some one who has a Reputable Customer service?



I think you may have answered your own question here with the second sentence.

Bernd


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

That would be the GRIZZ


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 19, 2010)

Jeff02  said:
			
		

> Would the  Spindle Thread  be a concern?
> 
> GRIZZLY 39mx4m
> JET	1-1/2 - 8



When I added (this year) a four jaw chuck the backing plate became an issue.

LMS carries top quality, easy to machine ones in both metric and American threads.

Take a look at the 'feed rates' on all three models. Just something I feel is worth considering.
 EDIT: I took another look at the Grizz site. They have a parts and price list conveniently linked. Parts seem to be easy to order and reasonably priced. The machine price is more reasonable, and includes the cost of shipping too. 

Just my obsevations. 

-MB


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> When I added (this year) a four jaw chuck the backing plate became an issue.
> 
> LMS carries top quality, easy to machine ones in both metric and American threads.
> 
> ...



Please pardon my ignorance, but can you explain the following feed rates.
Thanks for your Help!

GRIZZLY .0023 .013
JET .0006 .037
ENCO .005 .011


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 19, 2010)

That's the distance the carriage moves with auto feed engaged per each revolution of the spindle/chuck, using the gear box lever (1 to 9 position). There are 9 feed rates available in the advertised range.

The Jet specs seem way to low and high. The Enco/Grizz specs are correct. 

I converted my Enco to the Grizz specs by buying two extra gears from them.

-MB


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow what was I thinking, Thanks for opining my eyes. :bow:


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jeff,
FWIW I own the Griz 9x20 and the 10x22. For a little over $100 the 10x22 lathe offers a much more rigid lathe. I use both lathes and am pleased with them but you really need to improve the compound clamp on the 9x20 (which I did) to improve rigidity. The 10x22 is good out of the box.

Good luck in your decision. A new lathe is fun.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

Phil, thanks for the for what it worth. Did you have any issues finding chucks for the 10x22; I had though at one time of buying this lathe and was told it might be hard to find chucks due to the head size and threads.

Again thanks for your impute.


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

I actually like the Specs on the 10x22 better.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-22-Bench-Top-Metal-Lathe/G0602


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jeff02,
Look at the Manuel for the 10x22. If I remember correctly 1-3/4- 8. It comes with face plate 3 and 4 jaw. I'm looking for a collet arrangement for it.....that's the thing.

Tony


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tony's right - thread on the spindle is 1 3/4 x 8. Backplates for chucks are available from Griz and Wholesale Tool. I haven't been looking for anything else.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 19, 2010)

Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> FWIW I own the Griz 9x20 and the 10x22. For a little over $100 the 10x22 lathe offers a much more rigid lathe. I use both lathes and am pleased with them but you really need to improve the compound clamp on the 9x20 (which I did) to improve rigidity. The 10x22 is good out of the box.
> 
> Good luck in your decision. A new lathe is fun.
> ...



Hi Phil. I've been looking at the 10x22 and have a few questions. How is it more rigid? It seems my earlier research indicated the base and clamp ring on both are identical parts? Since you have both, the check should be east.

Also, the feed appears to be via the half nuts, a lever missing on the 10x22 to engage the feed seems to indicate that . Also the lack of a quick change gear box has me a bit troubled. Variable speed motor vs gears?

Give me your take on all of this. Thanks.

-MB


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 19, 2010)

-MB
The carrage question I can't answer. The dials at the lower left of the machine change gears. 3 positions each and any combo will work. It will cut most common threads right from there. After that it's time to change other gears. Half nut and there is a lever to engage.....disengage.







Tony


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

Look at this picture and the one above, should be of the same lathe but the one above has two lead screws and this one has only one, whats up with that?






http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-22-Bench-Top-Metal-Lathe/G0602


----------



## PaulG (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like a DRO scale to me.

Paul


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yea, thats it! good call.


----------



## PaulG (Mar 19, 2010)

Jeff, what is your price constraint & size limit ?

Paul


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jeff,
The compound clamp on my 10x22 is thicker and heavier than the one that came with my 9x20. The 10x22 is heavier than the 9x20 by 150+ lb and a lot of that is in the lathe bed. The motor on my 10x22 is very quiet - on my 9x20 quite noisy (from the day I got it almost 4 years ago). All that said, the 9x20 is a nice lathe for its intended purpose. I still use mine. I made a piston and piston rod for my current build on it today and I'm very pleased with the result. This is probably the most demanding work that i do on the lathe.

I have no doubt you'd be satisfied with the 9x20. It's just that the 10x22 is really a bargain for only about $100 more (last I checked). If you can manage the size go for it. And here's where the $100 is a wash - the 4 jaw that came with my 9x20 is a very bad doorstop. The one that came with my 10x22 I use all the time and it's very capable.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 19, 2010)

Both of these are within my budget, I also have my eye on a Mill/Drill which I have already picked out.
I dont know why Im having so much trouble with the lathe, but I am heading more and more toward the 10x22.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Mill-Drill/G1006


----------



## kwoodhands (Mar 25, 2010)

Jeff. I also have the 10x22. No issue with chucks,standard thread.Like another post mentioned this lathe comes with a 3 jaw , 4 jaw independent and a faceplate. The 3 jaw is on the spindle when you receive it. I tried to remove it and had problems. Finally I put a heat gun on the back plate for a minute or so and the chuck easily spun off. I imagine the chuck was spun on hard at the factory. I have found out since that a number of people had the same problem. 
I have been using my lathe since mid December, no problems at all.This lathe is accurate and has plenty of power for its size.
I also bought the Quick Change tool post, I recommend this too.

mike


----------



## shred (Mar 25, 2010)

If you've got the space and bench, I'd go for the 10x22. The 1" spindle through-hole is very handy. IIRC there's one bit of goofiness-- won't thread to the right or something? I may be thinking of the 9x19.


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 25, 2010)

It will be the 10x22. Who's Quick change tool post did you use?


----------



## steamer (Mar 25, 2010)

Go big!...

You can do little work with a big lathe but not big work with a little lathe.

Mass is king in machine tools.

A 10-22 is a good way to go.

If you measure the distance from the compound to the center, that will help chose a tool post

I am partial to the Aloris style , specifically the wedge systems. They repeat better and are more ridgid than the piston type, but it might not matter.

I think an AXA post would fit, *but I would check the dimension I mentioned first before I made a choice.*

My AXA wedge of Asian origin can hold up to 2HP cuts on my Logan, so I think the 10" Grizz should be fine with it.

Best of luck and happy machining!

Dave


----------



## steamer (Mar 25, 2010)

And one other thing..

It is worth while and I consider important that the lathe be able to turn the same thread as the spindle nose. That way you can make back plates and spindle tooling when required and not be at the mercy of someone else.....

...Just my opinion....worth what you paid for it.

Dave


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 25, 2010)

Dave is correct, the AXA QCTP will fit nicely on the 10x22. You'll need to machine the base for the "T" slot in the compound. But I did hear a rumor that the new 10x22's do not have a "T" slot. If it matters to you be sure to check. I like the QCTP - don't know how I did without one for so long.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## steamer (Mar 25, 2010)

A t slotted cross slide is a nice luxury!.....Great for line boring!

Liking that 10-22

Dave


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 26, 2010)

Jeff02  said:
			
		

> Look at this picture and the one above, should be of the same lathe but the one above has two lead screws and this one has only one, whats up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeff,
That's not a lead screw at the bottom of my lathe. It's for the DRO





Tony


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 26, 2010)

Jeff02...

From everything I've read that 10x22 is hands down a better machine than any of the 9x machines. If you want a good comparison on those 9x machines join the yahoo group for them. They have a file that details the differences.

As to that G1006 mill...

I am looking at mill/drill machines right now. That 1006 looks nice, and Grizzly has awesome customer service. However, the m/d sold by H-F is almost the same exact machine and is $899. Take 20% off with a coupon out of any machine mag and you're at $720.... Lot's of tooling can be had for the $500+ price difference.


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 26, 2010)

Also, others mentioned stability. Look at the weight differences. The 9x20 is less than 300#. The 10x22 is over 450#

Stability good.


----------

